# Anyone using Mirena?



## AirForceWife7

Hey ladies! I wanted to know if anyone on here was using the birth control Mirena? It's the IUD that prevents pregnancy for up to 5 years of being put in. I'm hoping to hear how everyone's experiences with it were, both good & bad. I was on Seasonique, the four period a year pill, & it really messed me up! I was passing tissue & major blood clots, not to mention a month long period with cramps for 30 days! :dohh: So I was hoping to get on the Mirena, but the side affects & the fact that it can "attach or go through the uterine wall" terrify me! Lol, I need some advice :thumbup:


----------



## AriannasMama

I have mirena and so far so good. I got it in on march 3rd I believe and I had about a week and a half of bleeding once it was in then just 2 very light periods since (if you could even call it that, it was more of some random really light spotting for a day or two, lol). The only part that sucks is that the periods are kinda unpredictable for awhile but 5 years of not having to worry about BC and maybe not getting any periods either? YES PLEASE! lol.


----------



## x__amour

Moi. :D I looove it, omg. I got it back in January. The insertion doesn't hurt, I bled for like, 9 days after? But it was only spotting, only needed a panty liner. I had cramps for one day and that was it! It's the most effective birth control next to having your tubes tied. And these "periods"? Wow. They last for like 2 days and again, only panty liners. Most of the time after 6 months they will generally disappear. The puncturing thing is mainly at insertion, it's pretty rare afterwards. I do have to say about once a week I get a headache and nausea which I think is from the hormones but it's not unbearable and only lasts a few hours. 
I would definitely recommend Mirena. :thumbup:


----------



## Hotbump

im too scared to get the mirena probably going to ask for the arm implant hope they have it i heard it protects you for 10 years!


----------



## annawrigley

I think the implant is 3 years, not sure if its different over there :shrug:


----------



## AirForceWife7

Thanks everyone! I think I'm going to go with it :D Anna, It may be three years, I thought it was five, but I could be wrong :)


----------



## annawrigley

Oh no I think mirena is 5 years, it was the arm implant I thought was 3 :flower: xxx


----------



## Hotbump

well i think its different over here because it said in a little booklet they gave me thst it was 10 years :shrug: will have to ask as its not that popular over here.


----------



## Mellie1988

I have the mirena coil, mixed feelings over it here...

Had it inserted last jan so over a year ago now, after it was inserted I bled for about 5 weeks non stop, it was just spotting really but still annoying as had to constantly wear a pad...got the occasional cramps and did pass some clots, went to the drs to get checked and they sent me for a scan to check it was all in the right place, it was...she just said I must have a thick lining of the womb. 

Anyway now a year on and I have next to nothing periods, irregular though so don't have a clue when I'm next due on, can't remember my last period lol :/ does worry me that, but all normal apparently...some people don't have any periods at all? 

I think I'm gonna get mine removed in a year or so as we want more and I'm scared that it will take longer than I would like to TTC? Probs come off it and just use condoms while my body gets back to normal then TTC in 2013

X 
X


----------



## AirForceWife7

Mellie, I definitely know the frustration of bleeding for a long time ... Seasonique ruined me! Lol ... thanks for the tip though, I'll definitely take it into consideration. I think I'm going to get it though, because light period birth control for five years sounds like heaven to me! :D My periods are very heavy & seem to have gotten even heavier after having Brenna, so we'll see how it goes! xx


----------



## x__amour

Cindy, 10 years = non-hormonal IUD. :)


----------



## wanaBmummy

Im not a teen mummy but i have the merina so thought i'd give you a bit more info :)

Got mine end of last feb (10') had problems getting it fitted but had no bleeding after. None that springs to mind anyway. I have had light spotting for periods. Never really payed attention to when they came although i'm tracking them atm for TTC in August :D and i have 5 days on in a 28 day cycle. But like said before only need a pantyliner. 

The only thing with my case however is i had it fitted end of Feb. Checked all was good in March and then end of May begining of June found out i was pregnant and then miscarried end of June :/ :( so a bit traumatic tbh but my doctor said i was the first in her whole 20 something long career and she thinks i'm very fertile lol but i've had no issues since and i check it regular to make sure its all fitted properly :D 

(sorry if the pregancy part wasn't something you needed to hear lol) x


----------



## annawrigley

AirForceWife7 said:


> Mellie, I definitely know the frustration of bleeding for a long time ... Seasonique ruined me! Lol ... thanks for the tip though, I'll definitely take it into consideration. I think I'm going to get it though, because light period birth control for five years sounds like heaven to me! :D My periods are very heavy & seem to have gotten even heavier after having Brenna, so we'll see how it goes! xx

Awww duckies! Cutest avatar/baby/sleepsuit ever! xx


----------



## lily123

I have the mirena.
It's been all good for me but getting it put in... OUCH!!! It hurt a LOT lol.
I do like not having a period though!
x


----------



## AirForceWife7

wanaBMummy - Thanks for your input! :D It really helps a lot .. & good luck TTC! So sorry about your loss. Hearing about the pregnancy thing is fine with me :D Don't sweat it.

Anna - Thank you! :D :D :D She melts my heart! <33333

Lily - Oh man, it hurt when they put it in? Did it feel like a pap smear, or was it worse? xx


----------



## tasha41

Had my Mirena put in July 2009 and have been very impressed. I have not had a period since February 2010 :thumbup: But it was barely there even in December 2009. Definitely appreciate that! No cramps either!! And it didn't hurt, for me, to have it put in. Before my appointment I had to use misoprostol, but no one else I've talked to has done that? 

It's good for 5 years btw. So mine 'cost' about $350 (insurance covered it) but I don't have to worry about taking something/running out/etc until July 2014 if I choose to leave it in til then :)


----------



## Mellie1988

Have any of u girls been to have it checked? I remember when mine was put in I was tol to come back after 6 months, 1 year and then yearly after that...I booked myself a 6 month appointment but haven't been back since! Eek 

X


----------



## x__amour

Mellie1988 said:


> Have any of u girls been to have it checked? I remember when mine was put in I was tol to come back after 6 months, 1 year and then yearly after that...I booked myself a 6 month appointment but haven't been back since! Eek
> 
> X

I have not yet. I'm supposed to get it checked 4 months after which is this month for me so I probably will.


----------



## Thaynes

I actually just got the Mirena a couple weeks ago. It didn't hurt at all. I haven't stopped bleeding yet though. I really like it so far. I really recommend it. If you go to your health department you should be able to get it free through the family planning program. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Thaynes

Btw they want me to come I'm after a month


----------



## lily123

I will have mine checked in a few months... but i really don't want to :haha: i really really really really reeeeeeeeally hate internal exams!xxxx


----------



## x__amour

lily123 said:


> I will have mine checked in a few months... but i really don't want to :haha: i really really really really reeeeeeeeally hate internal exams!xxxx

Me as well. Think I'd be used to it by now. :dohh:


----------



## Thaynes

lily123 said:


> I will have mine checked in a few months... but i really don't want to :haha: i really really really really reeeeeeeeally hate internal exams!xxxx

I hate it to but I would rather them catch a problem with it now rather then risk my ability to have more babies in the future


----------



## AirForceWife7

I HATE internals with a passion!!! But I'm still feeling good about getting the Mirena :happydance:


----------



## x__amour

AirForceWife7 said:


> I HATE internals with a passion!!! But I'm still feeling good about getting the Mirena :happydance:

Aw, that's good! The insertion really isn't bad at all, I thought it would hurt a LOT more! Hope your body reacts well to it though! :thumbup:


----------



## AirForceWife7

Thanks, Shannon! :D And honestly, ANYTHING will be better to my body than Seasonique :haha:


----------



## 112110

I have the Mirena, the first couple months I had nonstop bleeding (not heavy or anything) now I've gone two months and no period (NOT PREGNANT no sex d: ) other than that nothing real exciting. It hurt like a bitch getting it in though


----------



## tasha41

I went at 6 months and they just check it at my yearly pap test now, though they do say to have it checked every 6 months and to do a self-check monthly. Your self checks, you are really just feeling for the strings.


----------



## AriannasMama

Yeah if you've had a LO getting it put in is supposed to be much less painful compared to those who haven't had a LO. :)

I had mine checked 5 weeks after getting it in but my gyno told me you would definitely be able to tell if it had fallen out, she said you'd have really painful cramps and really heavy bleeding with clots.


----------



## sarah0108

i have the mirena, no real problems so far :) had it almost 8 months now. I rarely EVER bleed from it :haha:

ETA: getting it put in was a pain because she said i had a 'small womb' dohh: never have guessed that with having 9lb babies :shock:) AND my cervix was tight shut so was a bit uncomfortable x


----------



## AirForceWife7

AriannasMama said:


> Yeah if you've had a LO getting it put in is supposed to be much less painful compared to those who haven't had a LO. :)

I hope that is the case :thumbup:


----------



## annawrigley

What's an internal lolol I was too high on pure agony in labour to even care she was checking me and didnt feel anything


----------



## x__amour

annawrigley said:


> What's an internal lolol I was too high on pure agony in labour to even care she was checking me and didnt feel anything

An internal exam is where they do pap smears and check your girly parts, lol.


----------



## AirForceWife7

annawrigley said:


> What's an internal lolol I was too high on pure agony in labour to even care she was checking me and didnt feel anything

Lol BELIEVE ME, when I was in labor & they needed to check me, I didn't give a hoot about who saw my hoo-haw ... but when I go to the doctor's for a pap smear or check up, I get all tensed up & nervous! Lol :shrug:


----------



## annawrigley

I've had a speculum inside me, is it like that or worse? Lol. Is it where they go right into your cervix?! Dunno why I'm even asking cos I don't have to have one til I'm 25 I don't think x


----------



## x__amour

annawrigley said:


> I've had a speculum inside me, is it like that or worse? Lol. Is it where they go right into your cervix?! Dunno why I'm even asking cos I don't have to have one til I'm 25 I don't think x

Lol, yeah. That's where they sput the speculum inside and what not.


----------



## tasha41

My doctor prescribed misoprostol... TMI, but to insert vaginally a couple of hours before I got my Mirena put in, it softens your cervix, making it easier to put an IUD in. It's apparently uncommon but I felt nothing when it went in, just a bit of a pinch when they clamped my cervix open


----------



## 112110

AriannasMama said:


> Yeah if you've had a LO getting it put in is supposed to be much less painful compared to those who haven't had a LO. :)
> .

well damn:dohh:


----------

